# Is this good enough for goats? What would you do to it?



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 8, 2012)

Alrighty...

This is the smaller half of a building we have on our new property.  Its about 1/3 of the building.  The other side is a shop that we plan to use as storage/shop.

*Is this good enough for them? 

What would you do to make it better? 

What type of bedding would you use here?*

FWIW- We plan to keep about 6  breeding boers.



The outside of the door, We will keep it open for access.







The inside.  Its half concrete, half gravel.  I want to clean up those two doors so we can use them.






The outside of the 2 doors.






Strange small room off the side...What to do with this?





The outside of that weird small room














It had a door in the dividing wall to the other side.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 8, 2012)

I would say you got yourself a mighty fine little barn right there! As long as it's structurally sound and won't fall a part in weather, then it's good to go. That storage room can be used to store equipment, feed, hay, etc.

You can keep it the way it is (without bedding), but if you want you can add straw or shavings down to make it more comfortable (however straw tends to get too hot for bedding in the summer).


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 8, 2012)

As long as it doesn't leak water then its good. Very good actually. I would also use the storage areas for feed, hay, bedding, mineral, and whatever else you need it for. You could use fine horse bedding, reg pine shavings, or straw. I like the fine bedding so you can scoop a bit so it lasts longer. Straw can be a huge pain in the butt for bedding.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 8, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I would say you got yourself a mighty fine little barn right there! As long as it's structurally sound and won't fall a part in weather, then it's good to go. That storage room can be used to store equipment, feed, hay, etc.
> 
> You can keep it the way it is (without bedding), but if you want you can add straw or shavings down to make it more comfortable (however straw tends to get too hot for bedding in the summer).


I was thinking about making a lip at the edge of the concrete so I can keep a couple inches of shavings there and then leave the gravel bare.  This concrete is a few inches lower than the other side so I think it would make a nice little bed for them.  Its above the ground too so it would be dry during winter.  Does that sound like a good idea?

I am a little worried about the sunlight we can see in the roof but I am sure its an easy fix.

FWIW this is the other side. Its about 2/3 of the building.
















and for kicks, this is going to be the chicken house.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 8, 2012)

*Man those are awesome! You sure are lucky!!! *


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd give anything to have had barns like those when we got our place!  Congrats!

You could also use that 'shed' as a kidding stall if you needed to.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 9, 2012)

> and for kicks, this is going to be the chicken house.
> 
> http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc364/drewski99/Goat house/DSC04492.jpg
> http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc364/drewski99/Goat house/DSC04493.jpg
> http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc364/drewski99/Goat house/DSC04496.jpg


Wow Just the 'chicken' house alone  I could make that chicken and goat housing!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 9, 2012)

So lucky!  I wish I had that kind of sett up.  I'd use the offset building as an equipment and feed room.  Nice to have rakes, shovels, meds, hoof shears and such close by.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm jealous!!!    Those barns are awesome!!


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm jealous too. I love those barns.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm jealous too...wow...looks great!


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 9, 2012)

You have a water well right next to the future chicken house and/ or other animals... I would seriously reconsider this as  nitrates and nitrites will contaminate the water.  Please check this out with your county health department.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 9, 2012)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> You have a water well right next to the future chicken house and/ or other animals... I would seriously reconsider this as  nitrates and nitrites will contaminate the water.  Please check this out with your county health department.


We are looking in to this right now.  

I am reconsidering the chicken house because it is rather large and I may want to use it for something else.  Possibly just for hay, and miscellaneous tools.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 9, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> So lucky!  I wish I had that kind of sett up.  I'd use the offset building as an equipment and feed room.  Nice to have rakes, shovels, meds, hoof shears and such close by.


The more I think about it...

I think the chickens will go in the offset building and the smaller shed will be hay and feed storage.


----------



## sdsmowen (Jul 17, 2012)

That is a super idea for a  Chicken house!


----------

